# La Caya Churchill Ecuador Cigar Review - A Bargain and a Long Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've smoked ten of these now and I can tell you this is a cigar bargain. The flavor rocks, more on the mild side of medium, but with enough flavor ...

Read the full review here: La Caya Churchill Ecuador Cigar Review - A Bargain and a Long Smoke


----------

